# Pesticides?



## jord hawkins (May 14, 2007)

Hey folks,

Just a quick question.....

There is an orchard within 2 km of my house which I thought might be a good source for some apple wood but I was wondering if I should be concerned about possible pesticides that have been sprayed on the trees during the past growing season(s)?  I guess this might be a concern for all fruit trees.

Any thoughts?

Thanks,

Jord


----------



## fuzzynavel (May 14, 2007)

talk to the owner and find out what if any were used, then worry :)


----------



## deejaydebi (May 15, 2007)

A lot of orchards here spray with dishsoap ond water no pesticides. I think te old ways are comming back.


----------



## cajunsmoker (May 15, 2007)

The trees around here are sprayed with "Fruit Tree Spray".  It contains the pesticide Captan.  According to the FDA and USDA it is safe for humans simply by washing the fruit.  The wood should not be a problem due to the rain washing it clean.


----------



## lovetosmoke (May 15, 2007)

I can not speak for your area.  But here you can call the local county extension agent and they can answer all the questions a person has about chemicals.


----------



## jord hawkins (May 15, 2007)

Thanks folks!  I'll have a chat with the owner and see what, if anything, they use.


----------

